# My s.m.a.r.t. reports fatal disk error!



## mastersk (Jan 18, 2007)

My Disk utility is saying I have a fatal disk error on my G4 desktop. I backed up all of my files on a thumb drive, so I'm okay on that end. All in all my computer is running fine, with the exception of a slightly slower Safari (I think it's slower, maybe it's in my head...). I'm assuming that I'm going to need a new hard drive when it fails. Should i just keep using it until it does? Is this a result of a "malicious" virus of some kind, or just old age? If I do have to replace it, do you have any suggestions concerning what would be a good and economic choice of replacement? I'm kinda in the dark about this, so any input is appreciated. 
Thanks and happy holidays!
Kevin


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

I have the same issue on my Windows XP PC. It has a second hard drive in it and I tried formatting it so I could use it for applications and I think I might have bumped into some kind of RAID issue. Ever since my format attempt, I've been getting the S.M.A.R.T. message each time the machine boots and I must press F4 for it to continue. My system performance doesn't appear to be impacted by this.

Peace...


----------

